# Misting vs. Humidifier



## joshuaseidman94 (Feb 22, 2015)

So I am getting ready to stock my first vivarium. I had completed the set up last week and decided to take my humidifier from my panther chameleon and use it on my vivarium since the chameleon has a mistking. My question is in regards to the reason misting systems are used and if a humidifier can be used effectively to replace the necessity of a misting system (because they are expensive). 

I have a 30 gallon tall tank and plan to house some thumbnails. I had read that PDF actually absorb water through their skin and so they do not require a water reservoir, and that in fact water poses a drowning risk. So, having read that I assumed that the need for a misting system is for the sole purpose of keeping up humidity. 
My tank has a waterfall feature built in that falls onto a bed of rocks and drains directly to my falls bottom. So, there is no water for the frogs to drown in. In addition I set up my humidifier so that it feeds a tube that is directed into the tank. So when it is on it fills the tank with vapor, as seen in the photo below. Is this an effective way to keep humidity up if I have it go off for 5 minutes every hour or do I require a misting system as well? 













Thanks so much guys!


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Nice looking tank  I think misting is still necessary for the frogs and certainly the plants. The foggers are mainly for us to look at. The fogger helps with humidity but won't provide enough moisture on its own to the places the water feature doesn't access


----------



## joshuaseidman94 (Feb 22, 2015)

I mean there is a false bottom with abt 5 gallons of water. Won't the soil wick up that water as it is needed? Or, could I jst hand mist once in the morning and use the humidifier to keep up humidity?


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

You should be fine as long as the humidity stays up. The first DIY cube I built has no ventilation and I never mist it, and everything in it grows like gangbusters. I've got my other DIYs with vents, 2 are on a mist king and the other one I only fill the brom cups every few days (if not once a week) and the same deal. That third one doesn't get misted or fogged and the tincs and plants in it are doing great.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Assuming that you have a drain, or another method of removing excess water, regular misting sessions will help disperse and remove wastes from the limited environment of the vivarium. Not a necessity, but it does help keep things cleaner. Fogging is purely for humidity/aesthetics.


----------



## joshuaseidman94 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a drain. Under my false bottom is about 5 gallons of water. Additionally, I have an overflow. The water flows over the overflow and into a filter where the water is then pumped up to the waterfall. So the water continuisly ciculates and is cleaned.


----------



## jbbond007 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a fogger/humidifier, but I still mist daily, because my Varadero thumbnails raise tads in my bromeliads, so misting helps to cycle the water in the broms and keeps it from getting too gross with tadpole waste.


----------

